

New Coinbase Wallet, Coinbase Merchant App Released For Android - barmstrong
http://blog.coinbase.com/post/71607045439/new-coinbase-for-android-and-coinbase-merchant-app

======
jschmitz28
Anyone considering using Coinbase for their bitcoin transactions should be
sure to read some of the stories on /r/coinbase before giving them your money.
My personal experience is detailed here [1]. I am of the opinion that their
customer support infrastructure is not yet prepared to handle their large (and
rapidly growing) user base.

[1]:[http://www.reddit.com/r/CoinBase/comments/1tjqol/coinbase_ca...](http://www.reddit.com/r/CoinBase/comments/1tjqol/coinbase_canceled_my_first_7_purchase/)

------
znowi
I look at the headline, but all I think about are those folks who lost
coins/money with them recently. The lack of feedback on this from Coinbase is
even more alarming. It's like nothing has ever happened. I wonder if they were
advised to be quiet and let the story dwindle. 650K users, $25 millions in
funding - who needs to spoil all that.

------
nahtnam
Everything is fine for me, but one issue which will hopefully be solved. You
guys really need to improve your customer support.

\-- nahtnam (You know who I am).

